# Waypoint results are in and there is a recommendation that looks contradictory?



## random69 (May 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I received my Waypoint soil test results this week and there is a recommendation that is puzzling me (probably because I am a noob).

My lawn is bermuda and I am in zone 7b (Georgia).

From the report, soil pH is 5.3. They recommended putting down 90lbs of lime per M. So far so good.
At the bottom of the report, however, there is a comment that says that _soil pH is too high for the plants indicated_ and recommends putting down sulfur.

I double checked the soil information sheet I sent them and I correctly checked Bermudagrass Law.

To my noob eyes, this seems contradictory since Lime will increase the pH level while Sulfur will lower it. Hopefully I am wrong here and don't understand how this works.

I already emailed them and am waiting on their reply but I thought you could have some insight as well.

Also, I have some other questions about the test results and the actions to take but I think they will make more sense in a separate topic.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

They don't call for Sulfur in the Crop section. I'd bet they just put the wrong comment in there. Your soil Ph is way on the low end.


----------



## random69 (May 30, 2020)

KoopHawk said:


> They don't call for Sulfur in the Crop section. I'd bet they just put the wrong comment in there. Your soil Ph is way on the low end.


That is what it looks like to me. I'm waiting to see if they will reply my email but in the meantime I will apply just Lime.


----------



## random69 (May 30, 2020)

FYI: they did reply and confirmed it was an error in the report and the sulfur recommendation shouldn't be there.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is low and lime will fix that. They calculated 90lb/ksqft. Do 50lb of calcitic and 40 of dolomatic lime (6 months apart).

Your cec is low. Your soil cant hold on to nutrients. Half the monthly rate of fertilizers applied twice a month will help.

P and K can use a boost. Check the remediation guide for more details.


----------



## random69 (May 30, 2020)

g-man said:


> Your pH is low and lime will fix that. They calculated 90lb/ksqft. Do 50lb of calcitic and 40 of dolomatic lime (6 months apart).
> 
> Your cec is low. Your soil cant hold on to nutrients. Half the monthly rate of fertilizers applied twice a month will help.
> 
> P and K can use a boost. Check the remediation guide for more details.


Thanks! Got the lime and will apply it this weekend, although I only found the dolomatic at the big box store. Hopefully it doesn't make much of a difference if I switch the application order you recommended?

I am already working on the P (doing it tomorrow) and K (waiting till fall as they recommened) applications.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It won't matter much. Make sure it is the cheap stuff. If it is the fast acting, follow the bag rates.

You can do the K now. Keep it at 1lb of K/ksqft and it should be ok.


----------



## random69 (May 30, 2020)

g-man said:


> It won't matter much. Make sure it is the cheap stuff. If it is the fast acting, follow the bag rates.
> 
> You can do the K now. Keep it at 1lb of K/ksqft and it should be ok.


Gotcha. Will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Where is the Nitrogen in this report? I've never done a soil test but I'm about to use Waypoint to do it for me. Thanks


----------

